# Stuck On Liberty Rom Bootload



## kungwei (Dec 15, 2011)

Ok i used Pete's one click root method

DL Droid X Bootstrap off the market

Rom Manager
Picked Original Droid X CWM

and installed rom from inside rom manager

now it boot loops and in recovery when im in cwm i cannot choose any options, they just go blank so i can't even reset back to original settings

any help possible?


----------



## kungwei (Dec 15, 2011)

nvm it finally booted through after like 20 battery pulls lol


----------



## thebust (Aug 27, 2011)

How long did you wait for the boot loop to stop because it can take up to 5-10 minutes upon fresh install. Next ttime wait a bit or wipe dalvik/cache


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

thebust said:


> How long did you wait for the boot loop to stop because it can take up to 5-10 minutes upon fresh install. Next ttime wait a bit or wipe dalvik/cache


Yea I usually wait about 10 minutes, if it doesn't boot then I wipe cacheand wait anther 10. If it doesn't boot then I wipe data, and wait another 10. if it still doesn't boot then I'll reflash and wait some more. If that doesn't work I sbf lol

Swyped from my Liberated DROIDX


----------



## dr01dx (Dec 21, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Yea I usually wait about 10 minutes, if it doesn't boot then I wipe cacheand wait anther 10. If it doesn't boot then I wipe data, and wait another 10. if it still doesn't boot then I'll reflash and wait some more. If that doesn't work I sbf lol
> 
> Swyped from my Liberated DROIDX


what version are you using? what build did you come from i.e. stock .602 or .605, miui, a sbf of .340??


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

im on encounterICS beta 3 right now.


----------

